# Baltimore Subs



## RGATES (Sep 7, 2005)

Looking for plow trucks and equipment in the Baltimore area. The sites are very large. There is no moving from site to site, go to one place and stay. No waiting for your money, we pay the same day!

Thanks

Ron
443-386-2619


----------



## blake17 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey man do you still have any sites that you need help with? And where are the locations?


----------



## blake17 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey do you still need help


----------



## paulpetit (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey Ron, I'm retired military in laurel, MD. and grew up in Wisconsin. I have 30" snow blower and compact Kubota w/ 48" snowblower attached, looking for extra income this winter. Equipment can be moved to and from sites. 

I can be reached at: 410-206-1028

Thanks, 

Paul P
Laurel, MD


----------

